# Will my doe be ok with me being there?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK.. I got a Nigerian Dwarf doe last summer. She was really wild, but with a lot of time she has become quite tame, although she doesn't really like us feeling her ligaments, touching her stomach, etc. and she HATES to have her udder touched. She likes to be petted, but if you get too close she runs away. OK, my question is.. if I have to "go in" or assist will she be ok with it or will she try to get away? Has anyone had experience in that sort of situation? Also do you think she will even be ok with me helping with the babies (dipping their cords, drying them off, etc.)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I've had does that hate to be touched in those areas, when it comes time for kidding, they don't care at all.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK! That is what I am hoping will happen!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I had a doe who was wild when I got her, when she kidded she was still fairly skittish and I couldn't get an closer to her udder than her rump and sides or she wouldn't let me touch her at all. During the kidding I had to help pull a kid and she was fine with that, she was great with us handling the kids and letting us help them nurse/touching her udder. And I am milking now and she doesn't kick a whole lot. She has really calmed down. A few days ago I set her up and she didn't kick once AND I got her topline lowered!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Its always a bonding experience, but then it seems like they go back to beign wild after 48 hours or so, though, it does seem like they are always just a little less wild.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

One of the best things you can do with a wildish doe is help with the kidding. Get birth fluids on your hands (sounds gross, I know) and let her lick it off. After that you will be her buddy. It's worked every time for me.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If I have a super crazy goat I don't judge them on it till after they are done kidding and weaning the kids because USUALLY after they kid and I'm up in their business they realize I'm not that bad of a person. Now usually was in big letters for a reason lol I've still had ones that needed help and I had to rope them to get my hands on them, some when I go to make sure kids have goo off their face and what not will take off and basically tell me to keep the kid don't touch me, and there's always the ones who try knocking me out for even touching their kids. So my advise to you is keep a leash and a rope ready, you may have to tie her up to help her if she needs you to, and just watch your back when kids are born. It never hurts to be ready for the worse


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice given.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well she may really be wanting to have you help if she can't get them out by herself. They are either too weak or crazed with pain to care too much to have you working on a stuck kid. They want to have it out and the pain to be gone.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My girls *ask* me to stay with them. I consider myself a goat doula. (Hubby is the midwife.) Even the less friendly does appreciate my attention when in labor.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just approach her slowly and speak softly. 

I have some who get up when I get too close and walk off, so that means, I wait a little longer to approach again, that is when they are out in the field not in a stall, when they are in full push and business mode, they allow you to approach.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


----------

